# NEW mac warez page! www.macwarez.tv



## snapCASE (Jul 20, 2001)

I have found a top mac warez page:

http://powermac.at/warez
http://death.at/mac
http://zor.org/macwarez
http://kickme.to/macwarez
http://macwarez.tv
http://macwarez.ws
http://macwarez.cc


----------



## XpleasedieX (Jul 20, 2001)

just thought id share


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 21, 2001)

Holy S*&t!!!

Click on "http://www.macwarez.tv/" at the above link and download the "Aqua III v. 1.3" kaliedoscope scheme from the bottom of the web page that opens up.

THIS IS AQUA FOR Mac OS 9!!!

Surprisingly, the scheme is transparent and fast.  I have NEVER seen a scheme look so much like Aqua.  Hell, all Apple needed to do was tweak Mac OS 9 and make this scheme the default - it's that good.

chemistry_geek

Blue & White G3, 400MHz, 640MB RAM, 100MB ZIP, 12.1GB UltraATA/66(Mac OS 9.1), 18GB Ultra SCSI(Mac OS X)


----------



## GrandHighOne (Jul 21, 2001)

1/ snapCASE sucks
2/ snapCASE: in what way are you related to that website? webmaster? friend-of-webmaster?

3/ chemistry_geek: I've tried many Aqua-themes under Classic (including the Kaleidoscope theme you mention) and I think it's best to use the plain old Apple Grayscale Appearance in Classic. The combination of two completely different appearances works better for me than Aqua combined with a wannabe-Aqua...


----------



## vic (Jul 21, 2001)

can all these warez people fuck off! this was a decent enought forum untill all these cheap newbees got here! go back to the PC u kiddies and stop advertising software theft!

am i the only one with this oppinion?!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 21, 2001)

i've already reported him to the admin. if you're gonna advertise, at least put in a little thought like "itz the man" did. If you haven't read that thread yet, you've missed a good 4 hours of reading, it must be about half of the forum in there.


----------

